# Calling all Knausers



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Calling all Knausers!

I'll soon be the owner of a Sport Traveller 600DKG - so excited! So I just wanted to say hi to all fellow Knausers and I'd love to know what you guys think of your wheels!

Thanks Nukeadmin for sorting out the grave omission of Knaus from this section :lol:


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Hi Beagle. We have a Knaus traveller C685.and find it great they are built of quality materials and have a good finish ,Ours is built on a fiat ducato 2.5 td ,what is your one going to be?...aido


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi aido - bit smaller than yours, Ducato 2.3jtd. Just googled for picture of a C685, looks a lot like ours, has it got a fixed bed at the back? ours has bunks


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello beagle

We have a Knaus 708g traveller.
Its a 2002 model with the 2.8tdci engine.
We have a rear fixed bed / garage, as well as the overcab double.

We have owned the Knaus for 2yrs now and cannot fault it :wink: .

Best regards

Frank


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Beagle - and everyone else

Like you we are awaiting delivery of our first Knaus - due in April - and like you we can't wait. We needed a low profile (<2.7m to get it under the carport) with fixed bed and after a long, long search we eventually went for the Knaus Sun Ti 650MF. 

Went to NEC and couldn't see anything else that met our needs like this van - relief all round! The only critiscism we have heard so far is a recent posting on here about the sunroof being single glazed but I know that Knaus were having another look at the insulating blinds they fit to this for the 2006 model - so need to keep an eye on this and have a word with the dealer.

With a bit of luck and a fair wind we will be touring France in June with it.

regards, david


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Hi Beagle It has two seats and a table at the back which we leave made up as a double bed.and use the middle seats and table to eat at...aido


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi David

Bet you're excited - the Sun TI is a really cool van isn't it, there aren't exactly many motorhomes that turn heads but bet yours will! And the Renault seems very highly rated

It's a huge sunroof, must make the cab a pleasant place to be. I don't know any vehicles that have double glazed windscreens, so I don't think I'd be too worried about the sunroof. Perhaps Silver Screens will market a set that covers the entire cab :lol: 

Hope you have a great time in France


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Beagle and all Knausers,
We have a Knaus Suntraveller 700S,Fiat 2.8D, year 2000 which we bought in Germany, Nov 04.
It has a fixed bed and good garage, with overcab bed and middle diner convertable to bed also. We're very pleased with it and had a good trip through France and Northern Italy last summer :lol: . It coped well with the journey over the Alps. We intend to spend the month of June this year again in France and Italy, so we might see you David!
Wishing you great happiness with your Knaus Beagle and David.
Mary


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Beagle and Mary - thanks for the sentiments

Yes if we find the singlw glazing is a problem I'll speak to the silver screens people to get a purpose made cover but I don't think (especially at this stage) that it's a problem that will stop us getting excited at the prospect of collecting the van and taking it out on it's first trip!! Can't wait!!

Good luck both of you, regards, david


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Hello fellow Knausers,

Nice to see we have our own forum section now :lol: 

We have a Sunliner 658LG, now a year old, and are very pleased with it. The quality of the build is incomparable to that of the UK manufacturer we had previously. In July last year we had a holiday in Germany and were lucky to be in the area of the Knaus factory when they were doing a factory tour day. When you see the production processes it is easy to understand why they are built to such high standards.

It's a shame that the Owners Club is not more active  

Knauser


----------



## 89371 (May 21, 2005)

Hello 
We are Knausers too! we have a Sun TI 650MF and cannot fault it so far had it since August 05 - it does certainly turn heads!
Regards Graham


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Graham

We are due to take delivery of a 650MF in April and are really looking forward to it now - the order has been in since early December!

There is a report earlier on about condensation on the sunroof because it is single galzed but I know that early models had a problem with the pleated blind and it was sagging - Knaus were to rectify this and I'm wondering if that was the cause. Have you had any problems this winter?

Regards, david


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We have a Knaus Sun Traveller 608K and are very happy with it.
We are doing 3 weeks in France in July which will be our first trip abroad in it.

There seems to be alot of Knaus owners in Ireland.


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

[quote="We intend to spend the month of June this year again in France and Italy, so we might see you David!
Wishing you great happiness with your Knaus Beagle and David.
Mary[/quote]

Hi Mary

We have just booked our eurotunnel crossing for 27 May (back on 18 June) - realised we had to commit ourselves soon as the world cup is on in Germany ans the crossings could get busy!

All I need now is some indication that the new Sun Ti will be here before then so fingers crossed.

Regards, david


----------



## 95172 (May 1, 2005)

Hey Knaus-Family lympic: 
we have just picked up our 1993 Knaus Traveller 630 from Germany. Its a jewel! They have always been a solid make it seems - you can't tell its 12 years old. DOes anybody know where I can get an adaptor for the old style german 12 volt plugsockets? They are much slimmer then the regular cig-lighter plugs you can buy with everything here. Are such adaptors widely available? 

Silke.


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

We've just had confirmation that our new Knaus Sun Ti 650 ME will be delivered to the dealership in 2nd / 3rd week in April. 

Six months ago, the ownership of a motorhome was the furthest thing from our minds. On our way back from a round Scotland trip in the Summer, we kept seeing all these 'vans on the M6 etc. "That looks a good alterative to B &B 's" we thought! Having hired a Hymer over October half term to visit Derbyshire, we were hooked!

One visit to the Earls Court Show and two or three to a few dealers, our choice was made. The huge twin/double bed was the critical thing for us and luckily there were only about 3 to choose from, so we were able to make our minds up fairly quickly.

So, all we have to do now is chop some trees down and create some hardstandings for i!

Starting to get excited now !


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi PilgrimPhil

Much like you, hadn't thought of getting a motorhome till last summer when we went camping in Norway. Saw all these vans everywhere with families just like us - I'd thought motorhomes were slow, wallowing, chintzy things with hideous graphics, but these weren't. Suddenly realised this was what we needed! So after a lot of research settled on the Knaus Sport Traveller, which will be be ours by end of May - can't wait! 

Love the Sun Ti by the way - great choice


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for your response Beagle.

I had no idea that the number of motorhome manufacturers was so vast until I started buying the magazines & surfing! 

We chose the Knaus Sun Ti 650 ME in preference to the Hymer T Class 674GT (Tramp?) and the TEC 708 Ti mainly because the bed wasn't so high due to the smaller garage & the good reports about the Renault Master base vehicle.

Also considered was the Dethleff RT 7014 with the end washroom - perhaps a tad too long but we were tempted.

We visited the NEC show and deliberately didn't view too many 'vans in case we saw something else that would have suited us better! Thankfully we only saw one that might have tempted us and that was a Benimar with an "island" bed. It was under £40k so would have saved us some money!

I'm now going through the trials of getting insurance which is longwinded as I have had company vehicles for many years, so will have to start from "scratch" as it were. Safeguard look favourite so far.

Only a few weeks to go before the "arrival" and the JCB arrives on Saturday to remove the tree stumps and dig out spoil to put the hardstanding down!! I can see Easter being busy getting ready.

My first question to all MHF members is:-

Is it worthwhile installing a 240V hook up from the house electrics to keep all systems "go" during the winter etc.

Cheers

PilgrimPhil


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Hi PilgrimPhil,

You'll be pleasantly surprised at the quality of your new Knaus ... I was.

Regarding insurance, and if you're over 50, Saga will give you a 60 percent introductory discount if you can get a letter from your company car insurers verifying how long you've been claim free. I believe they need 4 years to give you the 60 percent.

Knauser


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

My first question to all MHF members is:-

Is it worthwhile installing a 240V hook up from the house electrics to keep all systems "go" during the winter etc.

Cheers

PilgrimPhil[/quote]

Hi Pilgrimphil

We are still awaiting delivery of our new Knaus Sun Ti 650MF - should be in the next couple of weeks hopefully!

I used to have a company car and many insureres will take this into account providing you have been claim free. We have used Saga and Safeguard - both are good but we have stuck with Safeguard mainly for their European breakdown cover.

We do keep our present motorhome 'plugged' in at home (on the driveway under a carport) particularly since it has an Eberspacher Combitronic heating system with a frost setting that means I don't have to drain down the heater - if the temp falls below 5C it just maintains it to stop frost damage. If leaving the charger on I also run some of the 12v lights occasionally between our trips away to make the batteries work a bit.

Good luck with the new M/H - regards, david


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Knauser,

I did enquire of SAGA (yes I'm just 50!!) and they were around the £500 mark even with a letter from current company insurers.

The cheapest was actually Caravan Guard at £277 but they wanted a Phantom Tracker fitted which appears to have an initial cost of around £400 + £100 a year subscription. Still may be worth it if only for peace of mind !

SafeGuard is at £385.

Having read of some of the horror stories of faults at handover, I just hope my faith in Knaus is justified !!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for that info David (aka Rventhusiast).

I will have words with my "tame" electrician to see what can be done regarding 240v hook up. (what amp supply is required?)

If you are "still" awaiting delivery of your MF, when was it originally due?

Ours is coming through Lowdhams in Nottingham and have been told that a batch of 6 vehicles are due to arrive with them in 2nd/3rd week of April. Is yours one of them??

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

PilgrimPhil said:


> My first question to all MHF members is:-
> 
> Is it worthwhile installing a 240V hook up from the house electrics to keep all systems "go" during the winter etc.
> 
> ...


Yes definately if it's not a big job.

Even for the little things like warming the van before going out in it during the winter, taking the chill out of it.
And the other thing is that you can have the fridge plugged in without wasting your gas. So no leaving the fridge to be filled until the last minute...fill it up and plug it in...keeps away sour smells as well when it's working...

Dec.


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

PilgrimPhil

We use a short adaptor (available at most accessory outlets) with a standard 3 pin plug on one end and the blue euro plug on the other then plug into the garage. This is only a 5 amp supply but has proved to be sufficient for cooling the fridge and keeping the battery topped up plus the Combitronic working on it's frost setting.

Yes I'm afraid we are still waiting for delivery. We placed the order in mid December with Lowdhams at Nottingham. At the NEC we were told that the very heavy snows in Germany had closed the factory for a week but that Knaus were working to catch up. Have you had notification recently about your delivery? - The last I heard was around mid March when the sales guy at Nottingham told me they were due to take delivery of several vehicles at the end of March but ours was not in that batch - so I may give them a ring to see what the latest is. We are booked to go to France for a few weeks on 26 May and I was really hoping to get a couple of trips in before just to check everything out :wink: 

Let us know when you get yours and what you think - regards, david


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi David,

Thanks for you advice on the hook up. Sounds like a standard external weatherproof socket may be the cheapest way + the cable that you suggest.

We ordered our ME in early December and have always been advised of a May 06 delivery date (whether that was early, mid, or late we don't know!)

We were also at the NEC and were given the same story about snow on roofs halting production (and given the fatalities from overloaded roofs in Europe at that time, I don't blame them!).

We have been dealing with John Caudwell and when I sopke to him in the middle of last week he said that he expected ours to with them in 2nd/3rd week of April. Then Renault needed to do their PDI and the extras that we have specified would need to be fitted (bike rack, aerial, awning & alarm). So we don't really expect to get it till May (which is what they said all along!!) 

Due to the uncertainty of a delivery date, we haven't booked for any trips yet but expect to do some trial runs up to North Norfolk to make sure everything is OK!! 

I'll certainly be posting to let you know how we get on & when we have a firm delivery date.

Pilgrim Phil


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi PilgrimPhil

We are also dealing with John - and all the details are the same - PDI by Renault and then fitting the extras - it has to go over to Transleisure for the Satellite system fitting. We were originally told end April/beginning of May so it may be that ours will be amongst the same batch as yours.

John has always maintained it would be with us for the French trip but some things are out of his hands I guess - if it isn't here by then we will still be going in the Startraveller instead but it will be a big disappointment!!

Will keep you informed of progress - we may end up collecting at the same time!! regards, david


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We were told delivery in December/January but eventual collection was in March. The late delivery actually suited us otherwise we might have kicked up a fuss. Same story of factory closure but due to the fact that the factory is in or near Ravensburg where that dreadful icerink roof collapse happened in December. Apparently it was a H&S precaution.

Very pleased with it so far but lots of rattles which we're steadily eliminating. You might make sure that it has the alloy wheels which are specified. Ours came with steel wheels which Knaus are having to replace. A bit inconvenient but we'll cope with that.


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi David,

I think we may be at Lowdhams at the same time by the sound of it!

We deliberated about installing a satelite TV system but, as this is our first motorhome, we have just gone for the Status omidirectional aerial and we will see how we get on.

We intend to stay in UK for the first year or so before venturing abroad, so maybe a dish will be more appropriate then.

I was also frigthened off by the almost £2k cost of the system. Is that still the sort of figure I will have to pay?

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi PilgrimPhil

I have just spoken to John at Lowdhams - he confirms that our vehicle is one of the next batch and that they are due in the next two weeks - all things being equal. After they arrive the PDI and extras fitting at Transleisure will take about 10 days so realistically we should be ready to collect about the first week of May.

We had to deliberate long and hard about the satellite. One of the factors governing the choice of new vehicle was a height below 2.73m to get under our carport. I had looked at most systems including a freestanding dish on a tripod but really wanted a roof mounted one if possible to save on storage space and setup on site. In the end we chose the square CARO dish as it is the lowest of the automated versions we could find (just 13cm when folded) and gives us just enough clearance.

The omni directional ones are convenient enough but we found that sometimes the reception can be poor (and others have found that sometimes this was due to poor installation) with the present motorhome we had a Status 530/10 directional aerial fitted through the wardrobe which gives much better reception - you might want to think about that before committing to the omni.

The CARO isn't quite as expensive as some of the larger motorised versions and, as part of the deal, Transleisure are fitting it at cost. There are some other very reasonable roof mounted versions from Maxview. They do one with a manual crank up system and also a semi-automatic version which will elevate the dish to the correct angle and you turn it manually from inside the van to pick up the satellite - it also closes automatically too when the engine starts. When I was looking this one could be had at about £399 + fitting .

Best thing to do nearer the time is to either post for info on the forum or do a search of past postings, have a good look round at the shows, and also don't be afraid to walk around the vehicles camping at the show and ask - people are usually all too happy to give their advice about their own system.

Keep in touch - regards, david


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi David,

Any news on delivery date yet? 

Thanks for your recommendations about the satelite systems. We will have to see how the Status system works first & then go from there.

This weekends task is putting the hardcore down for the Ti - hope my back hold out!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Pilgrimphil

No further news yet. But I didn't expect any now until after Easter - it was the holidays that worried me a little bit - things tend to slow down an awful lot when a public holiday is involved!!

Best of luck with the drive laying - hope the weather holds out for you - just keep telling yourself there is a very good reason for all the back breaking work and drink plenty of tea!!!

regards, david


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

For Pilgrimphil

Hope the drive laying went well - and you are back on your feet now!!!

Just had confirmation today from John Caudwell that our 650MF has arrived and we have arranged collection on Friday 5 May - have you heard anything? Same day perhaps?

Regards, david


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi David,

The hardstanding is all prepared now apart from the shingle surfacing which should have been delivered today. My back survived but I needed my back/body brace!!

We saw John at the Peterborough show on Saturday and he hoped that he would have some "good news" for us later this week. Perhaps we are next on his list of "good news" calls to make!!

Good news for you on your "delivery" - hopefully we will be able to say the same soon! Will keep you informed

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Message for rventusiast (aka David).

It looks like you will be "eating toast" before us !!

We have just been given a "pencilled in" collection date of Friday 2nd June, so you will be way ahead of us (& in France by the sound of it!) This date should be confirmed by John next week but at least we now have a provisional date.

Regarding the TV aerial, John has confirmed that he is fitting the Status 530/10 & not the Omni-directional, so that will be better.


We actually saw our first Sun Ti outside of a showroom/compound at the Peterborough Show on Saturday. It looks low at the back - hopefully an optical illusion. Personalised plate - T 14 SUN (anyone on this site?) If so, we apologies for snooping around your 'van trying to work out if it was an MF or ME !!

Enjoy your new baby - our hardstanding awaits something to put on it!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 98919 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi pilgrimphil

I'm really sorry but cannot reply as rventhusiast as the rules for non-subscribers have changed and my ten posts have now run out so I have had to register again just to get a reply to you.

I'm really sorry that we will not be meeting up to take delivery on the same day - and even sorrier that you will have to wait until June to get the Sun Ti - but it will be worth it in the end.

I'm not going to abuse the new system on the forum and keep re-registering so this will be my 'last post' (except to post a general farewell to everyone on the site that I have come to 'know' over the past year.

If you would like to stay in contact I will continue to post on the free sites -

www motorhometoday.co.uk

and

wwwoutandaboutlive.co.uk/forums

using my real name of david lloyd or you can contact me direct by email on david.lloyd363ATntlworld.com (please replace the AT [email protected] (just to confuse the automated email gatherers).

I wish you the best of luck with the new vehicle and perhaps we will 'speak' again.

Best regards, david


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just had the pencilled in date of Fri 2nd June 2006 confirmed. So only 3 weeks to go till the 650 ME is in our possession.

Insurance sorted with Comfort - £322 against Safeguard at £385.

The hardstanding stands empty, forlornly awaiting something to park on it (apart from my car which has been run up & down it to compact the shingle!)

Roll on the 2nd June  

PilgrimPhil :


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

still waiting to hear about ours, they should be building it this week  

snag is, I think there are some football matches or something in Germany just when we need to go over to get it - hope we can get a flight OK...

planned out your first trips?


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Beagle,

Apart from having time booked off in August, we have no firm trips planned. The world (or UK at first) will be our "oyster"!!

However, our first trip away will probably be to a CL run by my sister-in-laws brother just outside Holt in North Norfolk. Imaculate grassed area that looks akin to the village bowling green - I certainly wouldn't want a 3.5T motorhome tracking across it !!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 99532 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, just bought a knaus 708g cant wait to try it out ,going to France for a month in middle of august. Picked it up in Wigan drove it home to S.Wales via Llanberris Pass, the next stop will be the Alpes .
will keep you posted
Ray and Pam


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi RAYOW

hope you're as pleased with your Knaus as I am with mine! Only problem I've had is with the Truma boiler - which I've had a recall notice on. Other than that, it's been a delight. Have fun! Enjoy France!


----------



## 99532 (Jun 4, 2006)

RAYOW said:


> Hi, just bought a knaus 708g cant wait to try it out ,going to France for a month in middle of august. Picked it up in Wigan drove it home to S.Wales via Llanberris Pass, the next stop will be the Alpes .
> will keep you posted
> Ray and Pam


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Ray / Pam

Hope the knaus performed well and you both enjoyed France.


----------



## 99532 (Jun 4, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> Hello Ray / Pam
> 
> Hope the knaus performed well and you both enjoyed France.


hi Frank,
Have not been able to go to France yet, having problems with the DVLA still trying to get my C1 licence back because of my diabetes. Have had all the forms filled in by my doctor, then they insisted that I did a stress test that involved going on a exercise machine for nine minutes, I managed to do that ok, now they want me to have more forms filled in by a diabetc consultant, they said last week that as long as the stress test was ok I would have my licence back, now they have come up with this .
We had a ferry booked for Tues. 23 aug. but will now have to pospone it till I see the consultant.
If Icould have kept the weight of the Camper under 3500kg I would have used it as it was.Had it weighed with just me in it half tank of water ,full tank fuel, nothing else and it weighed 3780kg so cant get away with that.
Hope you are enjoying your new van,
Will let you know when I sort my problems out.

Best wishes Ray/Pam


----------



## sparkle (Oct 28, 2006)

*My Knaus*

Hi.

I live in Portsmouth & I have a Traveller 608. It was registered in April 2003. Unfortunately I haven't used it as much as I would have liked because illness struck. I'm better now so I intend to make up for lost time & get out & about as much as I can.

It's far too big for one person but for me it's home from home. I'm very pleased it has a bed over the cab because I can leave it made up. It is fully winterised so it's nice & cosy.

I started rallying this year with the Caravan Club E Hants group & have booked up to go on my first Christmas rally with them.

I bought it from a local dealer because I didn't fancy driving half way across the UK to sort out any probs. Ask me if I would recommend the dealer to a prospective purchaser? To be polite all I can say is that once they had my money they lost interest.

This summer I had an 125w solar panel & extra leisure battery fitted by Hampshire Motorhomes in Cosham. I recommend them; it's a small family business & I was treated like a valued customer. The solar panel has made life so much easier.

Sparkle


----------



## 99267 (May 17, 2006)

*Knausers*

Hello all you Knauser's

We have a Traveller 708g with the fixed rear bed and huge garage, got it last Nov on an 02 plate.

We went to Greece this year for 3 weeks, it was brilliant, no problems at all.

The only thing we have n't been able to source yet is a large enough waste pipe to fit the grey water tank outlet. (Although in the summer we used an old mountainbike inner tube connected to a hosepipe, but it was a bit slow to drain due to the dimensions of the hose pipe.)

Can't wait for next years trip to Europe. 

Ian


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

To Ian & all fellow Knaus owners.

We have a Sun Ti 650 ME and we have found a waste water hose suitable for our grey water tank outlet. I don't know if this is the same for your particular Knaus

The story is as follows:-

I "purloined" a flexible hose from our new vacuum cleaner at work and it fitted a treat but it was only 1.8 m long. (+ I couldn't really keep it!)

You actually need a double socket white uPVC 90 degree bend (38mm I think) which fits onto the 'van waste pipe.

This flexible hose then fits perfectly into that.

When Merv, my work colleague, came back from holiday I mentioned that the hose fitted and that I was struggling to find another one and he came up with the instruction manual which give all the spare part numbers. That was excellent in itself, but what was even better was that there was a heavy duty vacuum cleaner shown in their brochure that had a 4m long hose.

I enquired at the supplier if the hose diameter for both hoses were the same and they were, so I ordered the 4 m long one. It was £12.99 (Postage paid)

The company name was Earlex www.earlex.co.uk/html/wd_html/wd1200p.htm

This was the webpage and below is their response to my enquiry:-

Hi, Both hoses have the same diameter. They are priced as follows:

WD0048 hose 1.8m in length £7.99

WDACC8 hose 4m in length £12.99

You can order either of these over the phone with a credit card on 01483 454666 or by sending in a cheque or postal order ( uk only) made payable to Earlex Ltd to the following address:

Earlex Ltd

Earlex House

Moorfield Road

Guildford

Surrey

GU1 1RU

Hope this helps

Kind Regards

Tracy Wood

Customer Support Officer

Earlex Ltd

[email protected]

________

Hope this is of some help - all the ones that I have sen at shows have been to narrow but this is a perfect fit

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 99532 (Jun 4, 2006)

hi Ian,I also have a Knaus 708g 02 model same as yours.
we went to France for a month in oct had a great time after a few problems at the beginning.
We caught the midnight ferry to Dunkirk landed at 3am drove for an hour down the A25 towards Lille, it was very foggy so we pulled in at Aire St Eloi (Carrefour service station near Steenvorde ). At about 4am we went to bed. We got up at 7.30 and found that we had been robbed, everything had been taken our money passports licence and vehicle documents.
We were iterviewed by the Brigadier Chief of Police of N. France.
The Chief of Police insisted that we had been gassed, he said that in the last fifteen days eleven people had been robbed in the same place,he was there to mount an operation to catch the culprits two days later.
They got into the van by cutting the quarter light window out of the passeger door with a knife (the glass is just encassed in rubber).
After our initial problems we went down to Narrbone Plage via Le Puy where we had a fab time.
After a week we made our way over to a camp site near St Tropez where we met some very nice people, one couple only lived a mile up the road from me, small world !!
On the way back up we went over the Haute Alpes the 902 to Col de Galibier onto Valloire the ski resort, what a road! not for the faint hearted.
The only problems we had with the Knaus was that the first three teeth on the handbrake quadrant were worn and the handbrake would not hold, I cured this by slackening the cable off so that the ratchet could engage higher up the quadrant.
The knaus has done 30,000 miles I have done 4,000 miles in it. 
I hope to go away for 6 weeks at the end of Jan really looking forward to going further afield Portugal or Spain just go looking for the sun.

Best regards 
Ray


----------



## 116310 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Sport Traveller 605dkg*



beagle said:


> Hi RAYOW
> 
> hope you're as pleased with your Knaus as I am with mine! Only problem I've had is with the Truma boiler - which I've had a recall notice on. Other than that, it's been a delight. Have fun! Enjoy France!


Hello Beagle, I bought a 2006 imported 605DKG a month ago, I was wondering if I could ask you a few questions:
1) Do you have an English language manual? If so, how did you get it, and how much for a copy? 
2) What year is yours? 
3) What leisure battery was fitted? Mine has a Motorcraft 95602 which I have already flattened twice (leaving things on by mistake), and looks to me as if the importer has taken the beefy original out and put in a cheapo one. Do you know if your Knaus disconnects the leisure battery upon low voltage?
4) You bought second-hand, right? So how did Trauma contact you about the recall notice?

I hope you like it as much as we do, anyway.

I'm English (40-yr-old engineer) but live in Vitoria, northern Spain.

Regards
Mike
Sorry if this isn't to do with the thread!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I don't think he will reply the message was from 2006 and he hasn't been on the site since August 2007. If you take a look at his profile it will reveal all. 

Its ok I often read a whole thread and realise it is years old. 

Looks like Knaus is in trouble as seen on another thread, they have just gone bust according to other sources. 

Sorry to be a bearer of bad news

best regards.
Mandy


----------



## crooney (Sep 21, 2007)

i have an s liner 8.7 mtrs i love it bought it nearly 2 years ago from barrons at chorley had one or two miner problems but that was mostly to do with barrons they are us i dont think they could put a light bulb in never mind repair any thing , we just got back from rotterdam world judo championships . i get 21mpg wich is not bad for the size of the van and it goes like a train we love it nice to drive . best wishes j m rooney


----------



## cje1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Water drainage*

I have a Knaus 708G and have never been able to figure out how to drain the fresh water tank.

Do any colleagues know how?


----------



## MikeHol (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Water drainage*



cje1 said:


> I have a Knaus 708G and have never been able to figure out how to drain the fresh water tank.
> 
> Do any colleagues know how?


I'm not familiar with your Knaus model, but draining the tank might be the same as on ours.

On our Sun Ti, the procedure is to unscrew the large water tank access cap first. Under this there is a vertical plastic pipe that, in normal use, acts as an air vent. This is uncsrewed and removed through the access hole, allowing any water in the tank to drain out, under the van.

Refitting is simply the same, but in reverse.

Mike Hol


----------

